# Game Four: Pistons at Lakers



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

So Nash will be out for this one which definitely sucks. Luckily Detroit blows and on paper we should destroy them. You could say that about every game this year so far though and we're 0-3. Oh well, let's go get our first win of the season!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

picked the wrong week to stop smoking crack...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Win...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

If we don't win by 15+ it's a disappointment.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Basel said:


> If we don't win by 15+ it's a disappointment.


I think if we don't win any game it's a disappointment.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Blake with three steals already. mg:


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

We brought our A game... against the Pistons. :laugh:


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Uh oh. Morris sighting.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This is more like it. Lakers 34-13 after one.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

I take that back. Darius Morris. :drool:


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Great first quarter. :clap2:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

By the way, I love this high shooting percentage Kobe we've been seeing. I hope he keeps it up. He's on a tear to start the season.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Basel said:


> By the way, I love this high shooting percentage Kobe we've been seeing. I hope he keeps it up. He's on a tear to start the season.


^^ Yeah. I believe this is his most efficient start to a season. 61.4% FG%, 50% 3P% and 71.3% TS%.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

1st win of the season, in the bag.

Now, we need to show we can win in Utah.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Pistons burning their timeouts. :laugh:


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Ron said:


> 1st win of the season, in the bag.
> 
> Now, we need to show we can win in Utah.


^^ Wouldn't bank on it just yet. With these Lakers, anything is possible. :laugh:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Dwight is dominating.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Morris played well.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

#DetroitPistonsSystem.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Damn MWP! :drool:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Everyone playing well. Firing on all cylinders. Kobe scoring efficiently and has 8 assists to boot. Dwight dominating with 20 points. MWP hitting his shots. Even Morris came off the bench and played well. Good to see. 28-point lead at half.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Even though its Detroit, I'm glad to see energy from the players.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Kobe's stroking it from outside. :drool:


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Oh my Steve Blake. mg:


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Kobe with four fouls. :sigh:


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

MWP and Blake's ballin' hard. :drool:


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Ebanks. :fail:


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

WTF Ebanks?! Just stop! :mad2:


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Pau shooting a three. :laugh:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Detroit hasn't gotten hammered this hard since the automobile industry collapsed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

#LakerPreseasonSwagEndsTonight. :sigh:


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Starters back in. Coach Brown seriously wanna win and keep his job. :laugh:


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Kobe's screwing his FG%. oh noez! :uhoh: :laugh:


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

1-13! :banana:


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Can't believe Brown put Kobe back in with a 24 point lead. Looks like he'll once again be playing 38 minutes a game. :sigh:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Ok Mike...take the starters out.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Laker Freak said:


> Can't believe Brown put Kobe back in with a 24 point lead. Looks like he'll once again be playing 38 minutes a game. :sigh:


Coz he's a dumb-****.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

'twan!


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

#SacreSwag.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Needed this win...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe four straight games shooting 50% or better. Don't remember the last time that happened.

Our bench still sucks but they did better tonight than they have been doing. Good win just to get that first one out of the way. Hopefully they can build on this and get some momentum going.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

The better question here is Cajon the Next Basel?


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Finally a win! ...although it's against the Pistons. :laugh:


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Basel said:


> Kobe four straight games shooting 50% or better. Don't remember the last time that happened.
> 
> Our bench still sucks but they did better tonight than they have been doing. Good win just to get that first one out of the way. Hopefully they can build on this and get some momentum going.


I think it has never happened before at the start of the season. It has happened midseason in spurts.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Cris said:


> The better question here is Cajon the Next Basel?


Nah. Like Kobe, I don't wanna be anybody's next.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Peace out, guy!


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

A Win! Its nice to get that off their minds.

Blake played very well in Nash's absence. Morris had moments where he looked like an NBA PG, but then he played pretty bad in the 2nd half. Duhon looked better than him in the 4th.

The defense still needs some major improvement. We looked better on D than we really were because the Pistons are just not good at all. They missed a lot of open looks. At least we kept them off the offensive glass.


----------

